
Mapping Factorio with Leaflet - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/mapping-factorio-with-leaflet/
======
geostyx
Thanks for posting this. I'm really excited about being able to host
performant Leaflet maps without breaking the bank.

I've gone from serving files off a VPS to being completely serverless and
performance has only gone up. I'm excited about how Cloudflare Workers have
made new things possible!

